# Πληθυντικός ξένων λέξεων



## AoratiMelani (Jan 15, 2019)

Ίσως να έχει ξανασυζητηθεί, αν είναι έτσι με παραπέμπετε. Απ' όσο ξέρω, όταν χρησιμοποιούμε ξένες λέξεις στα ελληνικά, στον πληθυντικό τις αφήνουμε άκλιτες. Όμως βλέπουμε πάρα πολύ συχνά να χρησιμοποιείται ο πληθυντικός ξένων λέξεων, αυτός που έχουν στη γλώσσα τους. Λόγου χάρη οι Ίνκας, τα πιράνχας κ.τ.ό. Εγώ έγραφα οι Μάγια, οι Ίνκα και τα πιράνχα, αλλά με διόρθωσε μια επιμελήτρια βιβλίου και έχω την απορία, άλλαξε κάτι; Υπάρχουν εξαιρέσεις στον κανόνα και αν ναι, ποιες;

Σκέφτομαι ας πούμε τους Σαντινίστας, που δεν θα δεις να τους λένε Σαντινίστα, αλλά το θεωρώ εξαίρεση, όπως τους Ταλιμπάν (που είναι ήδη πληθυντικός), γιατί καθιερώθηκε έτσι, σαν επωνυμία ας πούμε. Για τους Ίνκα και τους Μάγια κάνουμε την ίδια εξαίρεση; Με ποιο σκεπτικό; Και με τα πιράνχα τι γίνεται;


----------



## daeman (Jan 15, 2019)

AoratiMelani said:


> ... Εγώ έγραφα οι Μάγια, οι Ίνκα και τα πιράνχα, αλλά με διόρθωσε μια επιμελήτρια βιβλίου και έχω την απορία, άλλαξε κάτι; ...



*Οι Ίνκας ή οι Ίνκα*:



Zazula said:


> Το ΛΝΕΓ δίνει πληθ. _Ίνκας_. Εγώ αυτό δεν το καταλαβαίνω, *διότι έχουμε κανόνα που θέλει τις άκλιτες λέξεις να παραμένουν αμετάβλητες στον πληθυντικό, και να μην ακολουθούν τους κανόνες σχηματισμού τού πληθυντικού στη γλώσσα προέλευσης ή σε άλλη. *Άλλωστε σε κάποιες περιπτώσεις η ελληνική άκλιτη λέξη ξενικής προέλευσης μπορεί να σχηματιστεί από τον πληθυντικό κι όχι από τον ενικό (π.χ. _πιροσκί_). Στον Πάπυρο πάντως είναι _Ίνκα_, άκλιτο κι αμετάβλητο σε όλες τις πτώσεις και των δύο αριθμών.



Ο Παπούα > οι Παπούαζ; Μπα. Ο Παπούα, οι Παπούα.
Ο Μαορί > οι Μαορίζ; Μπα, λάθος και στα ελληνικά και στα αγγλικά, γιατί στα αγγλικά είναι Μάορι. Ελληνιστί ο Μαορί, οι Μαορί.
Δεν ξέρω πώς σχηματίζεται ο πληθυντικός στη γλώσσα των Μαορί, αλλά δεν με νοιάζει κιόλας, γιατί δεν θέλω να μιλήσω Μαορί, αλλά ελληνικά. Όταν πάω στη Νέα Ζηλανδία και/ή θελήσω να μιλήσω τη γλώσσα των Μαορί, τότε να μάθω πώς είναι ο πληθυντικός εκεί.

[Λεξικό Τριανταφυλλίδη]
*πιράνχας* το & *πιράνχα* το (*άκλ*.) *:* είδος σαρκοφάγου ψαριού των ποταμών της Nότιας Aμερικής.
[λόγ. < αγγλ. piranha και πληθ. piranhas < πορτογαλ. piranha (από γλ. των Ινδιάνων της Aμερικής)]

Ή το πιράνχα > τα πιράνχα ή το πιράνχας > τα πιράνχας. 
Το πιράνχα > τα πιράνχας είναι κλίση λέξης άκλιτης στα ελληνικά σύμφωνα με το κλιτικό πρότυπο της αγγλικής, άρα αχταρμάς (οι αχταρμάδες).


*σεντς* το (*άκλ.*) & (προφ.) *σέντσι* το *:* νομισματική μονάδα που είναι ίση με το 1/100 του δολαρίου.
[λόγ. < αγγλ. cent, πληθ. cents· σεντς -ι με προσαρμ. στο μορφολ. σύστημα της δημοτ.]

Το ΛΝΕΓ έχει *το σεντ*, πάλι άκλιτο όμως, άρα ή το σεντ > τα σεντ (ΛΝΕΓ) ή το σεντς > τα σεντς (ή τα σέντσια) (ΛΚΝ).

*τανκς* το (*άκλ.*) *:* ερπυστριοφόρο άρμα μάχης με ισχυρή θωράκιση και αυτόματο οπλισμό· άρμα μάχης: _Tα τανκς ισοπεδώνουν ό,τι βρεθεί μπροστά τους. Ο στρατός κατέλαβε την εξουσία με τα τανκς, με τη βία.
_[αγγλ. tanks, πληθ. του tank (αρχική σημ.: `τεπόζιτο΄, επειδή κατά την κατασκευή τους στον α' παγκόσμιο πόλεμο είχαν ονομαστεί έτσι για λόγους μυστικότητας)]

Το ΛΝΕΓ έχει *το τανκ(ς)*, πάλι άκλιτο όμως, άρα ή το τανκς > τα τανκς ή το τανκ > τα τανκ.

*μπαζούκας *το (*άκλ.*) : φορητός εκτοξευτής πυραύλων, ιδίως αντιαρματικών.
[αγγλ. bazookas πληθ. της λ. bazooka]

Το ΛΝΕΓ έχει *το μπαζούκα(ς)*, πάλι άκλιτο όμως, άρα ή το μπαζούκας > τα μπαζούκας ή το μπαζούκα > τα μπαζούκα.


Το ουίσκι > τα ουίσκις; :bored: Το ουίσκι, τα ουίσκι (ή τα ουίσκια).

Το φόρουμ > τα φόρουμς; Ή το φόρουμ > τα φόρα; 
ΟΧΙ. Το φόρουμ, τα φόρουμ, άκλιτο στα ελληνικά, αφού δεν υπάρχει λόγος να ακολουθήσουμε ούτε τη λατινική ούτε -πόσο μάλλον- την αγγλική κλίση. Γιατί όταν μιλάμε ελληνικά, ακολουθούμε την ελληνική γραμματική (και πρακτική αιώνων), η οποία τις λέξεις που δεν έχουν πολιτογραφηθεί με κάποια ελληνική κατάληξη ή προσαρμογή, ώστε να ενταχθούν σε κάποιο κλιτικό πρότυπο της ελληνικής γλώσσας, τις αφήνει άκλιτες σε όλες τις πτώσεις και τους αριθμούς— και όχι οποιαδήποτε άλλη.

*Forums ή Fora:*



nickel said:


> Επίτρεψέ μου, για να σπρώξω τη συζήτηση, να αντιγράψω από ένα άλλο φόρουμ:1. Όλα τα λεξικά που ξέρω λένε ότι το «φόρουμ» είναι άκλιτο και μόνο το λεξικό του Μπαμπινιώτη κάνει μια μικρή παραχώρηση: «ακλ. (συχνά πληθ. φόρα)». Από τις λίγες φορές που το λεξικό αυτό περιγράφει και δεν προτείνει τι πρέπει να λέμε.
> 
> 2. *Ο κανόνας λέει ότι οι αγγλικές και όσες άλλες λέξεις από ξένες γλώσσες είναι απροσάρμοστες στην ελληνική, ή που δεν έχουν ακόμα προσαρμοστεί, μένουν αμετάβλητες.*
> Είναι λάθος να προσθέτουμε ένα τελικό –ς στον πληθυντικό των λέξεων από την αγγλική και να λέμε «οι σταρς», «τα φιλμς», «τα κομπιούτερς». Έχετε ακούσει κανέναν να λέει «πόσα γκολς»;
> ...



Γιατί διαφορετικά, θα πρέπει για να μιλήσουμε και να γράψουμε ελληνικά, να ξέρουμε τη γραμματική κλίση όλων των γλωσσών από τις οποίες δανειζόμαστε λέξεις. Και προφανώς αυτό είναι άτοπο, άσκοπο, ανεδαφικό, αδιέξοδο και μας δυσκολεύει τη ζωή χωρίς να μας προσφέρει τίποτα.
Η εκτεταμένη αγγλομάθεια έχει οδηγήσει μερικούς να κάνουν τους έξυπνους πως τάχα ξέρουν τον αγγλικό πληθυντικό μιας λέξης (σιγά το δύσκολο!) και να μας τον πλασάρουν για σωστό στα ελληνικά, αλλά ας κοπιάσουν και στις λέξεις από άλλες γλώσσες, να δουν πόσα απίδια βάζει ο σάκος.

Το κοντσέρτο > τα κοντσέρτι; Μπα. Το κοντσέρτο > τα κοντσέρτα.
Το τύμπανο > τα τίμπανι; Μπα. Το τύμπανο, τα τύμπανα.
Η πινιάτα > οι πινιάτας; Μπα. Η πινιάτα, οι πινιάτες.
Η μιλόνγκα > οι μιλόνγκας; Μπα. Η μιλόνγκα, οι μιλόνγκες.
Ο νίντζα > οι νίντζας; Μπα. Ο νίντζα, οι νίντζα.
Το καριμπού > τα καριμπούζ; Μπα. Το καριμπού, τα καριμπού.
Ο σαμουράι > οι σαμουράιζ; Μπα. Ο σαμουράι, οι σαμουράι (και Οι 7 Σαμουράι).
Το σούσι > τα σούσιζ; Μπα. Το σούσι, τα σούσι.
Το τσουνάμι > τα τσουνάμις; Μπα. Το τσουνάμι, τα τσουνάμι (και τα τσουνάμια, για μερακλήδες).

Το γκολ > τα γκολς; Μπα. Το γκολ, τα γκολ.
Το Όσκαρ > τα Όσκαρζ; Μπα. Το Όσκαρ, τα Όσκαρ.
Το μπαρ > τα μπαρς ή μπαρζ; Μπα. Το μπαρ, τα μπαρ (εκτός από τον αστεϊσμό «τα μπαρς»).
Η σοπράνο > οι σοπράνι; Ή η σοπράνο > οι σοπράνος. Μπα. Η σοπράνο, οι σοπράνο (οι Σοπράνος είναι άλλο πράγμα).
Το τάνγκο > τα τάνγκοουζ ή τα τάνγκος; Μπα. Το τα(ν)γκό, τα τα(ν)γκό. Το πολύ πολύ να πούμε και το τάνγκο, τα τάνγκο, τα αργεντίνικα.
Το καγκουρό > τα καγκαρούζ;  Το καγκουρό, τα καγκουρό.
Το σινεμά > τα σίνεμαζ; Νοτ ατ ολ, μάι ντίαρ.

Τα πιροσκί > το πιραζόκ; Μπα. Το πιροσκί, τα πιροσκί.
Οι ταλιμπάν > ο ταλέμπ; Μπα. Οι ταλιμπάν, ο ταλιμπάν.
Οι μουτζαχεντίν > ο μουτζαχίντ; Μπα. Οι μουτζαχεντίν, ο μουτζαχεντίν.
Τα ρουμπαγιάτ > το ρουμπάι; Μπα. Το ρουμπαγιάτ, τα ρουμπαγιάτ.



sarant said:


> Είχα γράψει κι εγώ σε (σχετικά) ανύποπτο χρόνο.
> [...]
> Ο μουτζαχεντίν είναι αυτός που κάνει τζιχάντ, δηλαδή ουσιαστικά είναι συνώνυμος με τον τζιχαντιστή. Εδώ να πούμε ότι η λέξη στα αραβικά είναι πληθυντικός, ο ενικός είναι μουτζαχίντ, αυτός που μάχεται. Όπως είχα γράψει σε παλιότερο άρθρο, δεν θα συμφωνούσα όμως ότι είναι «λάθος» να λέμε «ένας μουτζαχεντίν». Η λέξη πέρασε στα ελληνικά (και σε άλλες γλώσσες) στον πληθυντικό της αριθμό, αλλά εμείς την εκλάβαμε ως ενικό. Στο εξής, όπως όλες οι ξένες ασυμμόρφωτες λέξεις, ο μουτζαχεντίν παραμένει στα ελληνικά άκλιτος· *δεν είμαστε υποχρεωμένοι να γνωρίζουμε τις ιδιομορφίες της αραβικής γλώσσας και κάθε άλλης από τις οποίες περιστασιακά δανειζόμαστε λέξεις.* Για τον ίδιο λόγο, λέμε «το πιροσκί», παρόλο που είναι στον πληθυντικό στα ρώσικα (ενικός πιροζόκ), ή «το ρουμπαγιάτ» (αν και ο ενικός είναι ρουμπάι στα πέρσικα) ή «ο ταλιμπάν» (κι αυτό πληθυντικός στα αραβικά, δεν θα πούμε βέβαια ‘ο ταλέμπ’ εκτός αν εννοούμε τον συγγραφέα Ν.Ν.Ταλέμπ!)




*ένας παπαράτσι...*

Πάντως, τέτοια «διόρθωση» δεν θα τη δεχόμουν. Και υπάρχουν πολλά και τρανά επιχειρήματα γι' αυτό, όπως φαίνεται από τα παραπάνω και από άλλα που μπορούμε να βρούμε στη συνέχεια.


----------



## nickel (Jan 15, 2019)

Εξαιρετική η συγκεντρωτική παρουσίαση!

Ας σημειώσουμε ότι το Χρηστικό, το λεξικό που σέβεται τη χρήση (χωρίς αυτό να σημαίνει ότι οι συντάκτες του γράφουν πότε έτσι και πότε αλλιώς — απλώς δεν μας λένε πώς γράφουν αυτοί) δίνει όλους τους τύπους για τους οποίους βρήκαν αρκετά ευρήματα, π.χ. *φόρουμ *άκλ. κ. πληθ. -ς κ. φόρα, *ουίσκι *άκλ. (αργκό) πληθ. -ια. 

Ειδικότερα για το _πιράνχα_, το κύριο λήμμα στα λεξικά είναι *πιράνχας *και το δευτερεύον *πιράνχα *(σε Χρηστικό και Πατάκη — στο ΛΝΕΓ μόνο *πιράνχας*). Δηλαδή κάτι σαν το _τανκς_.


----------



## nickel (Jan 15, 2019)

Σε χρηστικό επίπεδο το μοναδικό πρόβλημα του άκλιτου πληθυντικού υπάρχει όταν η λέξη δεν συνοδεύεται από άρθρο ή αριθμό, αν δηλαδή δεν υπάρχει τρόπος να καταλάβεις ότι είναι πληθυντικός, π.χ. σε τίτλους: Φόρουμ με πολλούς επισκέπτες. Τι είναι αυτό, ενικός ή πληθυντικός; Ένα φόρουμ ή πολλά φόρουμ;


----------



## AoratiMelani (Jan 15, 2019)

Το πιράνχα(ς) ετσι κι αλλιώς λάθος είναι, αφού πιράνια λέγεται κανονικά... Οπότε δε βαριέσαι, τι πιράνχα, τι πιράνχας.

Δαεμάνε, σας μερσώ και σαπώ.

Α, και ξέχασες να βάλεις εκεί με τους ταλιμπάν:

Οι τουαρέγκ > ο ταργκί; Μπα. Οι τουαρέγκ, ο τουαρέγκ.


----------



## daeman (Jan 15, 2019)

AoratiMelani said:


> ... Α, και ξέχασες να βάλεις εκεί με τους ταλιμπάν:
> 
> Οι τουαρέγκ > ο ταργκί; Μπα. Οι τουαρέγκ, ο τουαρέγκ.



Δεν ξέχασα· δεν το ήξερα :). Μερσί, πολλά μερσίζ.
Αλλά το νήμα παραμένει ανοιχτό για να προσθέτουμε ό,τι σχετικό βρίσκουμε μπροστά μας κατά καιρούς.


----------



## sarant (Jan 15, 2019)

Ωραία συζήτηση, μάθαμε και τον ταργκί!

Κατά σύμπτωση χτες είχα διαξιφισμό στο ΦΒ για το κβάντο, διότι υπάρχει ένα βιβλίο, και μάλιστα σε μτφρ της αείμνηστης Εφης Καλλιφατίδη, με τίτλο "Η στιγμή των κβάντα", που το βρίσκω απαράδεκτο. Το κβάντο το έχουμε εξελληνισει.


----------



## AoratiMelani (Jan 15, 2019)

Εγώ τον έμαθα χάρη στα ανίψια μου, από ένα επιτραπέζιο. Με κάθε επιφύλαξη για τη σωστή προφορά.

https://boardgamegeek.com/boardgame/202/targui


----------

